# how do i tighten or adjust my mk4 e brake ??



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

Well my car was in a car accident in 2004 which damaged the brake system, deal fixed it however, it didn't dawn on me how short you have to pull to engage the e brake until i looked at another stock bone jetta.
Because, the problem i am having is, when i accelerate real hard and shift my E-brake light comes on flashing and dinging at me that the e brake is engaged when it is not pulled upwards.
here is a picture to show you. the E brake lever goes too high up. it hits my center console as well, Can i lower this myself or do i need professional help?


----------



## Maxpowerz (Feb 9, 2004)

on the back of the handbrake is the adjustment for the line. its under the armrest if you have one and if not its in the hole where the armrest is supposed to be. the swich for the brake light is on the side of the ebreak near the middle of it


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

alright so i have to take that center console apart. fun fun. I will post another picture when i have a day off.


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (Maxpowerz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maxpowerz* »_on the back of the handbrake is the adjustment for the line. its under the armrest if you have one and if not its in the hole where the armrest is supposed to be. the swich for the brake light is on the side of the ebreak near the middle of it

mmk do i tighten it when the e brake is UP or DOWN?


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=958556

good forums for me when i get the day off...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4799934


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

Alright, brake light IS flashing whenever i accelerating, and its beeps 3 times.
When i PULL the parking brake when i am driving, its a different type of beeping noise.
those two statements are not the same beeping.


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

Well it turns out i am low on brake fluid, who knew it could be that simple??
yes i know, only use synthetic dot 4 brake fluid


----------

